# Flee/tick products - Any alternatives???



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if there was any other possible alternative to using the EXPENSIVE flee/tick products, like Frontline, Advantage, ect ect..

I simply can't afford those products. I mean, I could possibly make it happen, but I refuse to pay the OBSURD amount of money that these things cost for such a small amount. Outrageously priced IMO.

So, those of you on a small budget.. what do you do?? I live in south Florida, and flea season is here unfortunately. I need to do something quick!

Thanks guys!

Adrian


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Hope this helps, you'll have to read from about the second page on, but reading the whole thing can provide plenty of insight about fleas. Natural Flea Control


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

hydronated lime for the yard works and Hi Yield brand garden, yard and pet dust works too i got it at my local feed store 
HY GARDEN PET & LIVESTOCK 1LBS
Hi-Yield Garden, Pet and Livestock Dust is a broad-use, ready to use insecticide, for use on home ornamental and vegetable gardens. For use on fruit and nut trees and on dogs and cats to control fleas, ticks, and lice.

It isn't nautral but it works
Eucalyptus oil works too


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Another all natural option is Apple Cider Vinegar a breeder I'm friends with started me on this with my dogs and its worked better then most of the store products I've gotten.


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

PrairieMoonPits said:


> Another all natural option is Apple Cider Vinegar a breeder I'm friends with started me on this with my dogs and its worked better then most of the store products I've gotten.


Really? Please explain more in detail. I'm really interested in what the deal is with that. I've read a couple things about that on these forums.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Apple Cider Vinegar when ingested ups the acidic levels in a dogs and in deters flees and ticks from wanting to drink the blood as its slightly too acidic too them and will kill them so they avoid the dogs that produce a acidy smell.
see this site for more info Pet Care


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ACV works good for a preventative, but if you buy the book The Pit Bull Bible it tells ya how to make your own frontline plus for the amount of money that I can't even say it costs a fraction of the preboxed product.


----------



## Trouble's_mom (May 2, 2010)

I use Adams shampoo or spray and it works wonders for my dogs. I've sprayed it on a tick and it was dead in seconds, and it kills fleas on contact. 
U can find it at a local feed store or walmart.
Good luck


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Trouble's_mom said:


> I use Adams shampoo or spray and it works wonders for my dogs. I've sprayed it on a tick and it was dead in seconds, and it kills fleas on contact.
> U can find it at a local feed store or walmart.
> Good luck


That stuff is good too, but that Pit Bull Bible tells you how to make that too


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Do you add the apple cider vinegar to the dogs food?? Or is it applied topically?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

you can get a 6 month supply of K9 Advantix off eBay for $60


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I add it to their food and they love it if he doesn't like it the breeder suggested to add some plain yogurt to the food too so they don't notice the smell.


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

PrairieMoonPits said:


> I add it to their food and they love it if he doesn't like it the breeder suggested to add some plain yogurt to the food too so they don't notice the smell.


How much do you add, and how often is it given?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Some people put it in the food but I put it in the water. I didn't have a problem with them eating it up with their food when they were on Raw, but now that it's kibble, they aren't digging it too much. You can give a good 1/4 cup ACV to a whole cup of water.


----------



## chrisandpits (Feb 9, 2010)

I have always used Synergy vet formula shampoo and it works great from repelling them before they even get them. I haven't seen a flea in 4 years! And I don't use any of the name brand spot treatments either.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I use a tablespoon per 25 lbs and yes I've tried the water thing that works really well too  but I found the hubby kept forgeting to put it in so I just do food now.


----------



## Terica (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the Biospot brand products. It is basically generic Frontline and it has mosquito repellent. I really like the shampoos and used that on my dogs along with giving them Comfortis.

Bio Spot - Flea & Tick Control for Dogs


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

PrairieMoonPits said:


> I use a tablespoon per 25 lbs and yes I've tried the water thing that works really well too  but I found the hubby kept forgeting to put it in so I just do food now.


I add the ACV to my dogs RAW diet on a Regular basis. My Conan will not drink water with ACV in it. So its an easier way to do it by putting it into the food.

Also if you feed yogurt to your dogs. ACV opens up the cellular structure for better absorbtion.


----------

